

How to not get fooled by a social media expert con artist  - 24z
http://www.24100.net/2011/05/how-to-not-get-fooled-by-a-social-media-expert-con-artist/
With the explosion of so called Social Media Experts, I had to get this out. What do you think?
======
24z
What do you guys think?

